
Why Unlimited Paid Time Off Is a Bunch of BS - reshambabble
http://www.inc.com/gene-marks/why-unlimited-paid-time-off-is-bad-for-your-employees.html?cid=sf01001
======
dang
Please do not use the titles of HN submissions to editorialize.

------
hwstar
Another downside to unlimited PTO is if the company decides to lay you off. If
PTO is defined, then in California, they have to pay it to you. If it is
unlimited, then there is nothing they need to pay you.

~~~
spectralblu
This is important. With unlimited PTO, you no longer accrue PTO hours per pay
period. Those unused PTO hours are legally required to be paid out at your
usual rate when you leave, regardless of reason. I'm actually surprised that
this isn't mentioned in the article at all.

------
dudul
It has been discussed at length many times. Unlimited PTO only works if there
is also a minimum PTO that employees are _forced_ to use.

~~~
hwstar
My idea of "forcing" is statutory time off like the rest of the developed
world". American businesses have proven they can't manage the time off benefit
in a way which balances the needs of the employee and in the long term helps
the business as well.

In America, all that matters is short term profit, not the longer term
picture. MBA's fail to grok this.

